# Quality: Hyundai Better than Nissan



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Wow. WTF...is this possible? But like the article says, what remains unknown is how they hold up for the long term. Still...pretty impressive. http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/2003-03-11-cr-picks_x.htm


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

The traditional idea auto manufacturers is to warante the car just under what they expect for it to begin to have problems. The customer is happy they get such a nice warante and the auto manufacturer statistically has to pay a very small percentage of repairs, because with a few exception most major failure happens after the warante has expired and the owner is liable for a large chunk. Hyundai offers a 10 year 100,000 mile bumper to bumper warante on their cars. That tells me they are pretty confident in their product since no auto company has matched that you have to wonder why. I am by no means saying that Nissan, Ford, Chevy ect make a bad produce or even that its inferior to Hyundai, what I am saying is Hyundai makes a better product than most people give them credit for.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I think Hyundai has really gotten their shit together in the past couple of years. I'm interested to know how the company pulled this off. Now if only they could be honest about horsepower....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i think they offer such a long and great warrenty is because no one is going to drive the shit outa it. how fast do those things go? i mean, if someone pulled up next to you in a hyundai to race, would you? (if you believed in street racing and even if it was a 3000lb tiburon)


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hyundais uses mainly Mitsubishi motors. Specifically, varients of the 4g63. The Accent uses a 1.8L 4g63. There are several guys on the dsmtalk forum board driving 4g63 6-bolt powered Accents, and some with big boost!!! I also know a 4g63 will drop into a 88-90 Excel GLS. As for quality, I don't think as good as Nissan. Hell, my mom compared Nissans reliability and quality to Cadillac's to many people. I bought my B12 off of her. She put that car through utter hell when she used to deliver pizzas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Im a new guy to this nissan thing, but I'm not new to hyundai.
I own a 2000 Elantra wich has the same engine as the Tiburon.
Put the basics on it for now I/H/E its kitted out etc. As for quality I have to say its a major step up from the old excels and compared to Hondas I'd say its better. by the way the guy who said no ones gonna drive the shit out of it your wrong cause I do and others on the Hyundai forums do. And theres plenty of Turbo charged Hyundai's and modded ones that would realy change your mind about racing them. DONT SLEEP ON NO ONE


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *i think they offer such a long and great warrenty is because no one is going to drive the shit outa it. how fast do those things go? i mean, if someone pulled up next to you in a hyundai to race, would you? (if you believed in street racing and even if it was a 3000lb tiburon) *


Umm....I know someone that snow races his Accent GSI and he tied for first. He's faster then most of the AWD cars. He also participates in SoloII and could post some very impressive times.

His old Accent










and his new one


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Umm....I know someone that snow races his Accent GSI and he tied for first. He's faster then most of the AWD cars. He also participates in SoloII and could post some very impressive times.
> *


i'm talking about street credit here. so you have 1 friend in the ENTIRE united states that races his hyundai....


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *so you have 1 friend in the ENTIRE united states that races his hyundai....  *


Actually Canada, and remember...











BTW You drive the shit out of a crappy Sentra, and so do I. Except for the guys that are driving Skylines, EVERYBODY on this forum is driving an Asian econobox. Who are you trying to fool?? Sentras don't have "street cred" either, and really, who fucking cares. As long as you can post the times, I'll be impressed no matter what you are driving, hell if your driving a HYUNDAI I'll be even more impressed!!!!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Actually Canada, and remember...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My geography professor calls Canada "Suburban America"


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Adam said:


> *
> My geography professor calls Canada "Suburban America" *


WAH??? I don't get it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

HERES A HYUNDAI WITH STREET CRED


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hyundai has really gooten their shit together. Example, the Beta motor, what you see in the Tib. Great motor. I think they don't get enough respect that they deserve because lack of aftermatker support, and just overall layed-back stock cars.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *WAH??? I don't get it. *


Think on it for a minute. 
it's kinda like calling Canada the 51st state, but not quite.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm glad to see someone who knows about cars and doesnt just bash on cars. Because its not what they drive. I have a Hyundai elantra which has the beta and will be turboed just like the pic I posted. And without the turbo I get street cred. By the way I just got a sentra and its nice I havent done anything yet but stock 2 stock comparing my Hyundai is much quicker. Even more since its Modded


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Example of a turbo Beta motor can be found in the '03 Rally Tiburon. 398bhp. Nuf said.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Getting back to the original subject, Hyundai has definitely improved over the past few years, but I am not sure they are up to Nissan levels of durability just yet. My own experiences in the local pizza wars have shown me that Hyundais do not last as long as Nissans.A typical Hyundai will only go about 150k mi while a Nissan can go seemingly indefinitely with little in the way of repairs.I have 192,000 on the original clutch in my Frontier which has been a pizza car since day one(and I power shift it all day long at the fuel cutoff).We also have a nickname for Mitsubishis-we call em Mitsu-shitsus because they don't last long in this environment either.The most successful, highest mileage pizza cars in my company have always been Nissans which is why I like them.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
My 2c:
I think the new elantra has a prettier design than the B15.
Its tighter, and looks much better with body add ons. 
Heck just put some rims that don't have hubcaps and drop it. 
I saw a lowered one with the mesh grilles (plural) next to the Bio building at McGill the other day, very nice looking indeed. 
My friend form high school (that was 6 years ago, he's married and has a kid) just got a V6 sonata, it has a nicer interior than the current maxima. 
Which will hold up longer? dunno.
Quality? Who knows. But since when do tuners discuss quality? you replace the bad part with a better one.

Seth


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Personally I think the first gen Triburon looks awesome. I wouldn't be ashamed to own one, that's for sure.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *You drive the shit out of a crappy Sentra, and so do I.*


hey, you might drive a crappy sentra, but i like to think that mine is very nicely done. 



> *EVERYBODY on this forum is driving an Asian econobox.*


that may be true, what's your point? aren't civic si's econo cars? how about an integra gsr? or a vw vr6? maybe the 1.8t? shall i go on? 



> *Who are you trying to fool??*


EVERYONE!! that's the point!!!



> *Sentras don't have "street cred" *


uh... heard of the sr20 have you?



look, to each his own. if you wanna drive an $8000 brand new car and do things to it, then fine. go ahead. i won't stop you.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^^^^

I'm not trying to turn this into a flame war but a GA16DE powered Sentra isn't anything special. My dad has a B14 GXE and it ain't sporty. Civic Si's and Integra GSRs are sporty, but NOT sports cars. ANY MkIV A-platform VW is not a sports car. The GTi has pretty crappy handling, especially with the heavy VR6 engine, but they are fast in a straight line. Yes the original SE-R was pretty damn sporty but it is still not a sportscar. The platform was not built for a sportscar, and therefore had shortcomings just as the GSR does. I'm not saying I would mod an Accent either, but don't crap on it because you own a "better" Sentra. I drove a '01 Accent 5-speed just a few hours ago, and I prefer it to my dad's Sentra. Felt more powerful, and tossable.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sno said:


> *to each his own. *


i say no more.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hyundai's are great cars. Remember, they haven't been around as long as Nissan, Honda, Mitsubishi, etc.. Anymore, there are no real Japanese sports cars that we can affort, but we get sports coupes, which we turn into $100,000 sports cars destroyers. Hell, my B12 is considered a sports coupe. I also would take a 1st gen Tiburon. The Beta motor is really nothing more than a slightly changed Mitsu 4g63, which is eye-to-eye with the SR20. For what little time Hyundai has been around, they have made greatter strides per decade than most auto makers have. If you have a problem with a car, don't buy the damn thing. Also, don't go by personal opinion, do some research and you'll be surprised, Hyundai will be a major competitor in the near futire, if they aren't now.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Honda guys bash Nissan people.
Nissan people bash hyundai people.
Hyundai people bash Kia people.
Kia people bash mopeds.

Seth


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^LMAO


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

So what do moped people 'bash', fat chicks. Oh wait, that would be 'bang'.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I think moped people bash on anyone riding the bus maybe?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

He he, both of those options are more reliable than driving a DSM at least Just messing with ya.
One thing, I wouldn't be caught dead on is a moped. We all know the saying.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey... my parents bought and still own an Classic Sentra... 
they love it and always will

But.... they went out and bought brand new Hyundia's...
my dad has an "Sonata" and my mom had an "Elantra"

They are great cars.. run strong... look good...
and it has a 10 year, 100,000 mile warrenty..
which was cheaper and more practical than a new Sentra or Altima

I give Hyundai 2 thumbs up.. 

but I would have to say.. I just feel better inside an Nissan than an Hyundai


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Definitely, I go by the "feel" of a car, and Nissans say "Welcome home" to me. It's for this reason that I've had 3 Sentras and a Maxima.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

if this isn't limited to imports only.... I test drove a VW Jetta TDI, Tiburon, Escort, and a cavalier(ugh) a while back... The VW blew all the others out of the water. and 62mpg to boot.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

RiceBox said:


> *BTW You drive the shit out of a crappy Sentra, and so do I. Except for the guys that are driving Skylines, EVERYBODY on this forum is driving an Asian econobox. Who are you trying to fool?? Sentras don't have "street cred" either, and really, who fucking cares. As long as you can post the times, I'll be impressed no matter what you are driving, hell if your driving a HYUNDAI I'll be even more impressed!!!! *


im sick and tired of ppl like u who own a nissan.......sign up to a nissanforum and then diss nissan......as soon as a nissan is compared to another car, u are quick to jump ships...like right now. if your nissan is so "crappy" sell it and go buy your Hyundai u love so much 

Asian econobox? please, just about every car made from japan is an econobox. only a few are sports cars (i.e. 350z) but remember that these econoboxes are the ones pulling 10's 11's and 12's with just a bolt on turbo.

sentras dont have street cred? that comment comes from an ignorant person who isnt proud of what he drives, answer me this: ga16's are faster than d series honda engines, and d series hondas are the ones most popularly modded on the streets, and why is it that hondas have street cred? cuz their owners back up their cars, they dont buy it and go around calling it crappy 

lastly, you'll be impressed by any car that can post times? who are u that were trying to "impress"? i can guarantee u there are more sr20, KA, RB, VQ powered cars running lower times than any hyundai can ever wish of accomplishing


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

IN OTHER WORDS, JUST BE PROUD OF WHAT U DRIVE!


----------

